# looking



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

what would you guys recommend for a log splitter to a guy who has never used one before. i'm thinking of getting one but not too sure i need one. if i buy one it won't see alot of use or should i just put the money to use elsewhere in my power equipment


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

If you will only use one only a couple times a year, I am thinking about just renting one for a day. Might end up being cheaper than buying one for me. Unless I can make a eletric one really cheap!


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

i have thought about that too but if i decide to buy one it won't be for a few months have to let the finances recover from buying my new saw


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Ya, it's alot of money to throw down, if it's only gonna get used, once in awhile. I have seen some nice used units on Craigslist, for about half the money of a new one.

If you got a tractor with a PTO maybe one of those 3-pt splitters would be a good choice.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

I am wondering if a Tractor's hydraulics is enough to run a splitter? I know the bigger tractors can, but what about, say a JD 318? Hydraulic ports in the front can run a loader so why not a log splitter? Or does it take more PSI that it will put out?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

thats a good question i have had that thought about my ferguson using the test port


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

I believe it would be pretty taxing on the tractors pump and likely slow too. Have to check GPM and PSI to verify.

Most i've seen seen have an auxiliary pump that fits on your PTO.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

very good point ironmower


----------

